# How do I make my cockatiel pair bond more



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a bonded pair cockatiels and I want to know how to make them have a better relationship.they follow eachother the whole day. Where ever one of the goes the other one follows them. And they stand on the same perch together. They eat together. They sleep together. But Today I saw my femail cockatiel ask for a scratch( she put her head down) and the male just ignored her and then he hurt her on her head. The femail was screaming when he bit her. 
And I want to breed them. Will they break up. How can I prevent this. Should I separate the femail for 1 and a half weeks or so
Please help before its too late


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

You cant make them have a better relationship. With that being said it sounds like your pair are pretty bonded ( following eachother around, eating together, and sleeping together are all signs of being bonded). My male used to beak bang my female on the head when she asked to be preened lol but he grew out of it and now preens her properly and they are still bonded. Bonded pairs will bicker occasionally or want their own space sometimes as well, your male may have even just hit a painful pin feather on her head or something. I wouldnt panic over this one incident, I would just monitor their behaviour for now. 

Please visit the Breeding and Genetics Sticky Library Section because there is a lot to consider and learn before breeding cockatiels to get the best chance of success http://talkcockatiels.com/forumdisplay.php?f=33


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw in your other thread that they are less than six months old. Even if they may be beginning to exhibit hormonal behaviors, they are too young to raise babies for at least another year. Please do lots and lots of research before even considering breeding -- it is a lot of work and can involve serious health risks for both the parents and babies if the proper precautions aren't taken.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

No
These are my other pairs
They are a lutino and a whiteface


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Please still do the proper research before considering breeding. There is considerable risk and work involved.


----------

